# Rescue centres, do they actually want to rehome dogs?



## stencilface (7 June 2012)

Sigh.

Just frustrated really, I'm trying to adopt from a rescue centre, any centre, and either the dogs cannot be left alone for one minute (which begs the question, what do they expect you to do at night?) or they expect a 5ft high fence around your garden, well my garden is 0.3 acres and without either spending a fortune or making it look like a prison, that's just not possible.

All I want to do is give a needy dog a good home with lots of love, exercise and food, and oh yes, me and the oh both work full time, which is apparently a massive sin 

Some days I can see why people buy puppies from shops


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2012)

Well, you know my feelings, just keep trying a few other rescues and hope they may be more flexible x


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

I don't have a garden at all but adopted a rescue dog last year - have you tried breed specific rescues at all? They seem a lot more realistic with their expectations so long as you're committed to that breed and its specific requirements. 

Could you not fence off just a small part of your garden in order to fulfil the criteria? I don't think it's unreasonable to expect a decent fence if you do have a garden, if they've been the slightest bit wrong in their assessments you might end up with a bolter/wanderer and be thankful for having a secure area for a while.


----------



## ladyearl (7 June 2012)

My sister had this on her 8 acre yard. Fenced off the short driveway and job done. Also both worked full time but one of them was working shifts so they could show that the dogs were not left for long and if they were there was a person who could stand in. Found a breed specific rescue who were quite flexible and realistic about everything. 

Keep trying, having a Rescue is worth it and it sounds like you have a lovely home to offer.


----------



## Camel (7 June 2012)

I can see were the rescue centres are coming from, but ....  my Mum and Dad adopted a retired Greyhound 2yrs ago, he goes for a walk about once every month  (to be fair its been ill health thats contributed to it) He is nearly 10 years old and quite 'lame' he had been at the rescue centre for over 12mths and had already been returned once

So he doesn't get walked  (they have 2/3 acre of enclosed garden) HIS alternative would be still sat in his rescue centre - I know which makes him happiest, life isn't always ideal 

xx


----------



## Ce'Nedra (7 June 2012)

I think it's the case with all rehmoing centres whether it is Dogs, Horses or children.  They are looking for the perfect home rather than a realistic home - this is why so many children are still unadopted.


----------



## stencilface (7 June 2012)

I am currently trying with a breed rescue, and a solution to my fence, which I've previously put pics of on here, is to have a secure day run/kennel for when I go out, but when I've mentioned this they don't seem too keen on that either 

The dog I did want has now been diagnosed with severe hip dysplasia which means he isn't really suitable for my lifestyle now.

My parents have always had rescue dogs and their garden is far from secure lol.


----------



## Wiz201 (7 June 2012)

I was wanting to adopt two kittens from the RSPCA on a buy one get one free basis so I got two cats that would get on with each other and be company - nope, I work full time, so can't have one! I had a plan that because I was aware that they would need feeding four times a day, so I'd feed them breakfast when I get up, then leave another meal on a timer bowl to be given at lunch time, then I will get home about 3:30pm and feed them then, and then a small supper at night time. They will sleep or play the rest of the time with either each other or toys that I'll leave out for them, and kittens learn fast where to toilet so the litter tray wouldn't be a problem.
I love my female adult cat, and she's very happy and independent, but would have been nice to have two.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (7 June 2012)

It's tricky. On the one hand I can understand a rescues concerns re fencing and on the other hand your frustration at offering a caring home and being refused. There are too many dogs languishing in rescues and attitudes have to change regarding rehoming. Working full-time is not an issue (dog walkers/carers can be employed), fencing will cost but you could DIY and reduce the cost. Fencing is important, rescues have invested time and money into their dogs and to hear one of their dogs has escaped and been squashed/garroted/drowned etc would be very sad and frustrating.


----------



## CAYLA (7 June 2012)

What blazingsaddles said.....for example I have dogs in here I have spent alot of time with and of course I am going to worry and try to cover all basis in regard to how they will cope if left alone to long/or escaping from a new environemt because there was no secure fencing around the garden. I don't want that dreaded call (I have had it b4) and it was me who slept in a car for 4 nights to get the dog back not the new owner.
We do have to be met half way.

On saying that we have a range of dogs and we near enough always have one that will suit the needs of a particular individual.
I have nothing against kennels and dogs being kept outside (if we have a suitable dog for that) the last thing we want is dogs getting returned over and over because we have literally placed them in a home for the sake of it an not matched the home as we should do. I am however very strict on the secure garden if indeed there is space for a garden. I will rehome to flats with no garden if on the home visit im comfortable the dog will get walked for it's toilet training, if we spent time toilet training a dog we don't want it undone because the new owner simply could not keep up the routine.

I t does suprise me the stipulations some rescues have, and worse if they don't carry out a home check and simply fail them without a home check and more indepth discussion.


If I began to rhyme of the complete and utter nutters we deal with you would be horrified

What are you looking for OP in regard to age, breed? you say you work full time (fair enough) I don't discriminate against that aslong as people can get home to break the day/have a dog walker. If they are going to be out all day and not get home at all then of course a younger high energy breed is out of the question for me because thats more than likely why it got handed in, but a more mature dog of the same breed with less energy may well be fine at home with a dog flap
All rescues vary.


----------



## Kaylum (7 June 2012)

Mum was turned down as they said her big garden wasn't secure enough, even though her last dog which was a stray she lived with mum for 17 years so we don't actually know how old she was, these are the people who have damm well proved they can look after dogs. She also had a stray cat who lived for many years.  Quite sad really as she has money to pay for vets bills and is retired.  Not like the idiot down the street who is on the social and got a dog.  But has to go to the Pdsa for vet treatment, thus draining a charity when mum can pay.


----------



## clait (7 June 2012)

we lost our rabbit a few weeks ago aged 10! we wanted another so went to the local rescue centre as they had 80 needing new homes.
we picked two and reserved them waiting a home check, went to fill in forms and they wanted £60 pounds each, OH nearly had a stroke!
£120 is a lot for two rabbits or is this the going rate at a rescue centre?


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

Would probably cost you more than £60 to neuter and vaccinate a rabbit, I'm presuming the rescue ones came already done!


----------



## loverly (7 June 2012)

My mum and I got turned down by the Dogs Trust for rehoming a JRT. Already had another JRT who was lonely although mum is home pretty much 24/7 so thought we'd look into getting her a canine friend! 

They turned us down on the grounds that our 1 acre garden has a cattle grid at the entrance of the drive - they advised we fill it in and put a gate there before we could take on the terrier. What made it worse was that the dog was previously rehomed by the Dogs Trust in a third floor flat with no access to a garden and they worked shifts. Sure enough the terrier was returned and then declined a home with us where we have a run so the dogs can get out (through a large cat flap) 24/7, walked twice a day and can go out on to the grass whenever during the day. 

We did put in a complaint and they did let us have the dog but by that stage it was a couple of months after we had the home check and already bought a puppy.


----------



## Daytona (7 June 2012)

I adopted a wee Staffie 3 weeks ago turned up for a look, left there and then with the dog , no questions asked really, told if it did not work out to just bring her back.  But it did work out and we all happy family now.  That was just from a private type charity not like the RSPCA , just the local Aberdeen dog home.


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

For what it's worth I was talking to an RSPCA animal rehoming centre employee recently and he said that where they were always forced to turn down full time workers there has recently been a change of policy and the powers that be are now finally realising that having a dog walker come in regularly is a perfectly acceptable arrangement. It's a shame it's taken so long but now, finally, if you can prove that arrangements are in place they will consider you. 

Though you're still unfit scum if you don't have a garden. "Except for you, obviously we'd let you have one, you're always bloody walking those dogs." I can't possibly be the only person capable of doing that.


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

Ludoctro said:



			I adopted a wee Staffie 3 weeks ago turned up for a look, left there and then with the dog , no questions asked really, told if it did not work out to just bring her back.  But it did work out and we all happy family now.  That was just from a private type charity not like the RSPCA , just the local Aberdeen dog home.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like a council pound than a charity?


----------



## CAYLA (7 June 2012)

clait said:



			we lost our rabbit a few weeks ago aged 10! we wanted another so went to the local rescue centre as they had 80 needing new homes.
we picked two and reserved them waiting a home check, went to fill in forms and they wanted £60 pounds each, OH nearly had a stroke!
£120 is a lot for two rabbits or is this the going rate at a rescue centre?
		
Click to expand...


What BC said, if those rabbits where vaccinated and neutered and possibly even chipped then the rescue has spent way more than any £60 and for their upkeep, I did not realise how expensive rabbits where until a few came into our dog rescue not so long back. We neutered, chipped and vaxed all the rabbits we had and they went off to a kids school, but the neutering it's self costs over £60.

Of course you can get one free from a local paper or pets at home for half the price, but you will possibly not guarantee it's health the way that rescue could and they certainly would not be vaxed and neutered which is very responsible to help stop the over breeding of them resulting in that rescue having 80 in the 1st place.


----------



## stevieg (7 June 2012)

Given up trying to get a dog from a rescue.

I work full time so I am the devil incarnate  

My dogs are with us for every minute of the day we are at home and that includes the time we are asleep. The Lakeland goes to work with my OH most days. They want for nothing.

However, the lady who lives next door leaves her dog outside for 24 hours a day, regardless of the weather (it does have access to a wooden garage) and it never sets foot either inside the house or outside the garden BUT she is a better owner than me because she is at home all day!!


----------



## Wiz201 (7 June 2012)

blackcob said:



			Would probably cost you more than £60 to neuter and vaccinate a rabbit, I'm presuming the rescue ones came already done! 

Click to expand...

Neuter and vaccinate a rabbit? I've never heard so much rubbish, we never did.


----------



## ladyt25 (7 June 2012)

Ah Stencilface, stop whingeing! You know you just have to be economical with the truth that's all! Stop being so honest when you go in. Get a story ready and use it!!! YOU know the dog's going to have a better life than being in kennels. They are not going to do a home check anyway (not like with Molly because I had guinea pigs that she MIGHT be obsessed with!!) Lol The garden you have is secure enough for a dog to run about in supervised - ie it can't get on to the road easily. you just don't mention the "it may be left for several hours a day in a kennel/outside run", which incidentally is NOOO different from how they are left most of the time at rescues really anyway!

Oh, what you should do (this will keep them happy) is get these two!!!

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/molly1087343.aspx

Problem solved as they can keep each other company - LOVE a deerhound too!!! Comes with a dalmation!


----------



## Slinkyunicorn (7 June 2012)

Labrador Rescue were a lot more realistic about rehoming. I live on a farm and yes the garden is secure but to be honest they didn't check anything - didn't even look inside and I had done the housework It is a sheep farm and a livery yard but they weren't fazed by that or by the fact I worked. Just delivered Max-i-Moo the Monster 2 days later.....


----------



## stencilface (7 June 2012)

I guess I feeling bad because I feel like I have jumped through hoops for one rescue, and now I'm looking at another its another whole set of hoops to jump through.

Thing is, I would make it work if I had a dog, I would never take it back, unless due to health meaning I was incapable. And I just won't be letting the dog off lead in a non secure area until u know it will come back, so my gardens not secure, fine it wont be off lead in the garden for a few months, there are worse things than being kept on a lead imo.


----------



## Marzipan12 (7 June 2012)

I would have never ever been allowed dogs if I got one from a rescue centre. Both mine are ones we rescued ourselves...well my friends did and I fostered. They came from a hellish life and nobody would help them because of where they were so they were liberated and came to me to be fostered on separate occasions. The vets wanted to try and bring a case for the female dog I rescued as she was in such a bad way.

At the time I worked fulltime in an office (I now take them to work with me) as did my OH. One dog did not mind this at all, he sleeps all day but can walk for miles when we go on long walks. My other dog is a complete traumatised mess who I could not rehome for anything, she wasn't so easy to leave all day but adapted though never fully settled.  I have a small garden.

Stencilface which rescues have you tried and what are you looking for? Though you are unlikely to know what you are getting and this is some of the issue, and I will probably be shot down for this but have you considered going to the pound and getting a dog from 'deaths row'? I know its not saving one from a life of kennels but its giving a dog a life. I know of people who have got lovely dogs from the pound.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2012)

Why would you get shot down for recommending a poundie? If more people went to the pound it would take a lot of pressure of the rescues who have to help empty them every week. Around here they have seven days before PTS.


----------



## Fools Motto (7 June 2012)

One of my local dog rescue centres has a policy 'we don't put healthy animals to sleep'. Probably true to many.
BUT,
It is a shame that, many kennels/runs have dogs that;
Must be the only pet
Needs a 10ft secure garden
Not suitable with children under 18
Needs £x spent on ongoing veterinary care
Must be kept on a lead at all times
Must not be left alone
Is not house trained
   and various other 'issues'. And still 'they' want £100 odd pounds!? Some have been in kennels years - Why? Waiting for their Euro ticket, chance of that is a fine thing. Poor dogs.

No wonder places are so full! I find it increasingly shocked that when good  homes pop up there is still problems rehoming. It makes no sense! I also believe that 'the perfect home' has to be even more 'perfect' now than ever before... 
I' had been on the lookout for a lurcher whippet type (before we had to move house, not now suitable sadly). I got no phone call, even after passing the home check.. and even when a potential match was on the web site... I had to keep phoning them, never managed to speak to the 'right person'!


----------



## Star_Chaser (7 June 2012)

There are a few reasons that rescues prefer not to home to a full time worker

1) dog needs the toilet 9 - 5 is a very long time to wait
2) most dogs live alone and they need company if all they are being given is the couple of hours before you go to bed its a little unfair on the dog
3) some genuinely cannot cope with being alone for that length of time the general rule of thumb is 4hrs.
4) boredom - stuck in the house for that length of time dogs get bored, some are great they sleep till you get back but others well, destruction, bad behavioural problems are something rescues wish to avoid so the dog has the best chance of a long term forever home.

Its not a reflection of you as a person its purely for the welfare of the dog so try not to take it personally.  Most breed rescues are flexible, fencing is important in case your dog escapes when your not there - take a peek on dogs lost you don't want to end up having to post one of those yourself.  I wouldn't leave a dog outside in a run without supervision purely because of the number of dog thefts, there are far too many, the other reason being that I know of a dog that got itself stuck in the bars and was dead when the owners returned, heart breaking for all concerned.

I'm afraid horse enthusiasts do not have a good reputation with some rescues really because they tend to think horse first dog later, great having a dog down the yard wondering about but they don't get walked, they lack proper exercise and socialising or training works for some but not for all.  Not my personal view but I hear this repeated a lot when I do home checks for various rescues they prefer the dog to be the priority which is understandable especially as these dogs have had more than one home.  

Do a bit of research pick a breed you really like that you think will fit into your lifestyle and then contact the breed rescue. Good luck I'm sure there will be a lovely one out there for you.


----------



## Marzipan12 (7 June 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Why would you get shot down for recommending a poundie? If more people went to the pound it would take a lot of pressure of the rescues who have to help empty them every week. Around here they have seven days before PTS.
		
Click to expand...

I know its not always agreed with but I know a girl who used to rescue them on their last day and people who have gone to get their dogs from there. Its where I would get my future dogs from if they didn't find me first. Working at a horse rescue though you end up finding out about rescues of other species, somehow!

They have seven days here too.


----------



## ladyt25 (7 June 2012)

horseloaner said:



			There are a few reasons that rescues prefer not to home to a full time worker

1) dog needs the toilet 9 - 5 is a very long time to wait
2) most dogs live alone and they need company if all they are being given is the couple of hours before you go to bed its a little unfair on the dog
3) some genuinely cannot cope with being alone for that length of time the general rule of thumb is 4hrs.
4) boredom - stuck in the house for that length of time dogs get bored, some are great they sleep till you get back but others well, destruction, bad behavioural problems are something rescues wish to avoid so the dog has the best chance of a long term forever home.

Its not a reflection of you as a person its purely for the welfare of the dog so try not to take it personally.  Most breed rescues are flexible, fencing is important in case your dog escapes when your not there - take a peek on dogs lost you don't want to end up having to post one of those yourself.  I wouldn't leave a dog outside in a run without supervision purely because of the number of dog thefts, there are far too many, the other reason being that I know of a dog that got itself stuck in the bars and was dead when the owners returned, heart breaking for all concerned.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is it's a bit of a contradiction in terms really though isn't it. How many people actually are lucky enough to be able to (a) no have a job as they are supported by their other half (b) work from home or (c) can take dogs with them to work? The answer? Not many! The fact is, from what rescue centres stipulate, their 'ideal' owners are in fact those who don't work at all so have ALL the time in the world to spend with dogs. Now for me, these people fall into 3 categories (1) People rich enough to not have to work (2) retired people (3) people who are claiming benefits and have never worked and have no intention of working! In reality MOST people work and the majority I would say work office type hours.

This means though they are not able to be with dog 24/7 BUT can at least afford to have said dog!I work 9-5 5 days a week. I got a rescue in Dec. She goes to my parents everyday when i work but she knows I am her owner and she knows HER house. It's not hard and her eing with my parents is no different to her having a dog walker daily or going to a doggie creche. She has her stability at the end of the day. i think this is what rescies overlook to be honest. i fully understand them being wary but they do have a tendency to put off potential owners!


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

Wiz201 said:



			Neuter and vaccinate a rabbit? I've never heard so much rubbish, we never did.
		
Click to expand...

Myxi is a horrible lingering death. 

No idea about the neutering, I don't keep rabbits, I just presume that most people are stupid and lopping the bits off prevents them breeding more unwanted bunnies.  Maybe it has some advantage in keeping mixed pairs or groups together, I've no idea.


----------



## stencilface (7 June 2012)

Hmm if I went to the pound I doubt I would manage to come back with just one dog! 

I need to ask rescues what they want people to do at night, some people sleep for longer than I'm at work, and dogs aren't bothered imho whether they sleep in the day or night, when we were kids our dogs lasted all day and all night with no accidents, with obviously a walk before and after school. If a dog can be left for 9 hours at night, surely that's the same as 9 hours in the day?


----------



## noodle_ (7 June 2012)

which is why we bought a puppy!!


rescue centres ive spoken to are utterly unreasonable....not all!! just the ones ive dealt with.

shame really.


----------



## Star_Chaser (7 June 2012)

I really wouldn't offend the rescue centres you are approaching for a dog  The answer they will give is that you are still in the house and therefore company and if anything should go wrong you would wake.

If you can't find a rescue that will give you a dog do you have a local rescue that you can walk the dogs for?  That way you still get the pleasure of a dog and they will get to know you in which case may give you a dog you bond with.


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			If a dog can be left for 9 hours at night, surely that's the same as 9 hours in the day?
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about you but I can sleep nine hours through the night without needing a wee but would really struggle to do the same in the day.


----------



## Marzipan12 (7 June 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Hmm if I went to the pound I doubt I would manage to come back with just one dog! 

I need to ask rescues what they want people to do at night, some people sleep for longer than I'm at work, and dogs aren't bothered imho whether they sleep in the day or night, when we were kids our dogs lasted all day and all night with no accidents, with obviously a walk before and after school. If a dog can be left for 9 hours at night, surely that's the same as 9 hours in the day?
		
Click to expand...

I think the issue is more the lack of company. It is a long time for them to wait but both mine can manage that and longer, not that we leave them longer but my JR x refuses to go out if its cold! He gets made to but he is obviously not bursting!

At night, they have company, essentially, depending on where they sleep.

I don't agree with the 9-5 rule, I think each dog is individual and some cope, some don't. I do think a dog walker or friend who can pop in is a good idea but I could never do that when I worked in an office as my dog is highly dog agressive and someone who really knew her needed to walk her. 

You'd just have to be very strict on yourself if you went to the pound, worth it though.


----------



## Daytona (7 June 2012)

blackcob said:



			Sounds more like a council pound than a charity?
		
Click to expand...

Nope defo a charity i think, this place

http://www.mrsmurrays.co.uk/

BTW whats the difference between the pound and a rescue centre..????  I thought they were the same thing some mention them in their posts like they are not the same..?  Im confused.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2012)

That's because they are not the same.

Pounds are run by a council or local authority. Dogs have limited time in which to be PTS/sold/rehomed/reclaimed. There is a high turnover of dogs. The dogs are either surrendered as unwanted or collected by the dog warden as lost/straying.
What you see is what you get, you pay a small fee and take home an unknown quantity.

Rescue centres are usually charities/voluntarily run, dogs stay there for longer, they hopefully get proofed with cats/other dogs/children, they have a lot more human interaction than pound dogs. They are usually vaxed, chipped, neutered before rehoming if they have not been already. They make themselves aware of the dog's needs/personality and try and find a home to suit.


----------



## blackcob (7 June 2012)

What she said.  The place you've linked to, though a registered charity, does sound as if it functions as a pound - it says on the website that they take stray dogs from the council and hold them for their seven days. 

Nothing wrong with that, just explains the lack of home check. To be honest you can't win, the rescues are apparenly too demanding, the pounds (IMO) a bit lax in letting dogs go with no homechecks.

ETA: A lot of the dogs on there aren't neutered which again is pound rather than rescue, I hope they offer a voucher or some sort of incentive for neutering.


----------



## ladyearl (7 June 2012)

Not sure how everyone has done this but I've just been thinking I walk a number of dogs who have come from the Dogs Trust and the SSPCA. These people work FT or at least have some days when they are not at home all day and hence need me. They've adopted dogs and I have been asked by the owner's in advance of collecting dog to walk them so it was obviously part of their adoption criteria. So line up a suitable dog walker and persuade away.


----------



## stencilface (7 June 2012)

A dog walker would be an excellent option, but even though I work ft, sadly not in a profession that would allow me to afford it whilst also affording to feed myself and the dog! lol

And I don't want to offend the rescues, far from it, just feel that every solution I suggest hits another brick wall.
I should in my new job have more flexible working, with working from home an option, I think I need to be more positive on this aspect instead of being realistic with the worst case scenarios for the dog. There's a chance my parents would also help out, but again, I dont want to offer this as a definite when applying for a dog, but then maybe I should present it as an option. I'm just too honest!
Black cob - actually I struggle some nights to sleep 6 hours without a wee break


----------



## CAYLA (8 June 2012)

Wiz201 said:



			Neuter and vaccinate a rabbit? I've never heard so much rubbish, we never did.
		
Click to expand...


Rabbits can indeed suffer some horrendous viruses, prevention is better than cure and a heck of alot cheaper in vet fees. Neutering as I already mentions will help rescue like the one mentioned not be stacked high with 80 rabbits, no doubt all coming from the less than bright people who let them breed like rabbits (excuse the pun)
The ones we took on came from exactly this scenario, the girl got 2 free rabbits (as you do) they bred and she ended up with a hell of alot more she tried to rehome them and they where all idiots coming forward, she got concerned realised she has been stupid and contacted us for advice.
Had we given them to the school entire they would all have bred amongst one another (they wanted them to remain together) it also too the humping and aggression from the male bunnies away


----------



## CAYLA (8 June 2012)

I will agree some rescues have very strict stimpulation but it also amuses me that everyone thinks they are the perfect home we fail home checks shock horror.

The thing about kennels an comparison between rescue and homes is that the rescue is/should be temporary, they need means to contain a dog after all, and giving a day away fro the sake of getting it out of a kennel is not good enough im affraid, it has to be a suitable home, or why bother rescuing/rehoming the dog in the 1st place?

There will be suitable dogs for most homes just as there will be alot of unsuitables ones and believe me everyone is excited to get a dog and will say anything to get it, inc, "we will put up with anything" the dog then gets returned 2 days later for the most tedious reasons.

Like I said, we deal with complete an utter nutters, I accept this it's part and parcel unfortunately.


----------



## CAYLA (8 June 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			One of my local dog rescue centres has a policy 'we don't put healthy animals to sleep'. Probably true to many.
BUT,
It is a shame that, many kennels/runs have dogs that;
Must be the only pet
Needs a 10ft secure garden
Not suitable with children under 18
Needs £x spent on ongoing veterinary care
Must be kept on a lead at all times
Must not be left alone
Is not house trained
   and various other 'issues'. And still 'they' want £100 odd pounds!? Some have been in kennels years - Why? Waiting for their Euro ticket, chance of that is a fine thing. Poor dogs.

No wonder places are so full! I find it increasingly shocked that when good  homes pop up there is still problems rehoming. It makes no sense! I also believe that 'the perfect home' has to be even more 'perfect' now than ever before... 
I' had been on the lookout for a lurcher whippet type (before we had to move house, not now suitable sadly). I got no phone call, even after passing the home check.. and even when a potential match was on the web site... I had to keep phoning them, never managed to speak to the 'right person'!
		
Click to expand...

Indeed it is a shame dogs have to have such labels to rehome, and all caused by the complete and utter plebs that discarded of them in the 1st place, I would imagine it's easier to put these instructions on them too after they have been returned for the umpteenth time because people wanted a more perfect rescue with none of those issues and where not prepared to work with them, like the girl on her who took the akita cross on and said the kennels "left his kennel empty" ready from return (how sad) but how true, plenty wanted him but none where prepared to wrok with him and give him the chance like the young girl on here did#To be fair a donation must be asked, it the dogs where free they would literally be taken from kennesl and be sold on/end up on pre loved or used as bait dogs, this is a perfectly good reason a charge must be put on them!

As a rescue we work hard to get through those issues above, but kennels large kennels/pounds don't have that option/ability and belive me we still get folk wanting a dog that is a perfect citizen or the re mould of their last dog


----------



## stencilface (8 June 2012)

Oh no, I am under no illusion that I would be able to offer the perfect home, but it would be a home, and not a life in a rescue kennels. 

I don't have a specific type of dog I'm looking for, anything under about 6 or so years, nothing that has big aggression problems (its the OH's first dog, and I want to make it a pleasant experience for him)  I'm not really into staffies/greyhounds etc, more into the heinz 57 look, something thats a bit rough and tumble, not constantly yappy (again more for the OH!).  Size wise, medium - large, and previously I would have said no to collies, but I have just seen a lovely little collie on one of the rescues, and if its friendly (and not got that collie nervous aggression I've experienced from many farm dogs) it would be perfect.


----------



## Kaylum (8 June 2012)

If people have already proven they can look after a dog I think it's a damm shame they get turned down.  After all not many live for 17 plus years.  Even those that don't and their owners have experience of a dog and it's health issues get turned down whilst those on benefits who can't actually pay for vets treatment without going to a charity are given dogs and have never had a dog before.  Makes no sense.


----------



## Ranyhyn (8 June 2012)

I just ended up buying a puppy(ies!) and would do so again.  It royally chuffed me off that I was turned down for a rescue dog BECAUSE I had two terriers...  they hadn't met my terriers...but no because I had them I was refused?!
And now I live in doggy heaven and those rescue dogs are possibly still sitting in their 6x12 on one boring walk a day while their "rescuer" thinks they are better off


----------



## Daytona (8 June 2012)

Ah ok I see the difference do I got my girl from the pound and yes they new nothing about her or how she behaved etc, no she was not spayed and no insentive to get it done but we did anyway last week.  Well I'd say go take your chances with a pound dog , we scored a very good wee girl.  Surely you would rather give a dog facing being PTS than one that's although in kennels will be kept a live and will eventually find a home..??  I know what I'd rather do, also no questions asked so you should have no problem getting one and if it does not work out for what ever reason you could always return it so nothing to lose really but everything to gain, you could end up giving a right cracker a chance to live


----------



## Wiz201 (8 June 2012)

ladyt25 said:



			The thing is it's a bit of a contradiction in terms really though isn't it. How many people actually are lucky enough to be able to (a) no have a job as they are supported by their other half (b) work from home or (c) can take dogs with them to work? The answer? Not many! The fact is, from what rescue centres stipulate, their 'ideal' owners are in fact those who don't work at all so have ALL the time in the world to spend with dogs. Now for me, these people fall into 3 categories (1) People rich enough to not have to work (2) retired people (3) people who are claiming benefits and have never worked and have no intention of working! In reality MOST people work and the majority I would say work office type hours.

This means though they are not able to be with dog 24/7 BUT can at least afford to have said dog!I work 9-5 5 days a week. I got a rescue in Dec. She goes to my parents everyday when i work but she knows I am her owner and she knows HER house. It's not hard and her eing with my parents is no different to her having a dog walker daily or going to a doggie creche. She has her stability at the end of the day. i think this is what rescies overlook to be honest. i fully understand them being wary but they do have a tendency to put off potential owners!
		
Click to expand...

My retrievers are in that kind of situation - mum still has them but she works part time too so I go and look after them when she's not there, and they recognise me as an owner and trainer, and respond to me just the same.
Having to have a dog walker or even just someone popping in to let dog out for a wee isn't a bad thing, I think being in a rescue centre would be far worse.


----------



## Wiz201 (8 June 2012)

The only thing that really stops me from having my own dog is the dog walking charges. At present I work 6:30am to 2:30pm and it takes 45 mins to get home so I always end up getting home at 3:30 - 4pm if I stop on the way for shopping. So I could do a short walk in the morning as the field isn't too far away at 5:30 and then leave the dog from 6 so I'll have to have someone popping in between 9-10am for a good hour's walk, then the dog would have to wait from about 11:30. Having to have that every day mon-fri would end up costing £50 a week.


----------



## blackcob (8 June 2012)

Before I was lucky enough to have my super-duper job offers I was resigned to spending £50-80 a week to have the dogs walked once a day while I worked 9-5. I worriedly mentioned it to OH, expecting an "if we didn't have those dogs we'd be well off etc." but all I got was a sigh and "well, it's cheaper than childcare." There goeth a resigned man. 

FWIW I'll be taking on some dog walking clients as part of one job. Obviously everyone wants their dog walked at the mid point of their working day so it goes something like: travel to dog one, walk 11.30-12.30, travel to dog two, walk 1.00-1.30, that's pretty much it. Once you've taken any petrol and insurance costs into consideration it's peanuts.


----------



## littlemisslauren (8 June 2012)

I would fail the criteria for some of the big rescues mentioned on here. We both work full time, small house and a lower fence on one strip of the garden.

I do understand the need for the strict criteria though, as CAYLA said, everyone thinks they have the perfect home. Whilst many that are turned down will have a good doggy set up im guessing a huge amount of them don't? 

Betsys routine is hectic (to me... she is pretty chilled with it) she has bad seperation anxiety which is entirely my fault  So when I go to work mon - fri she comes with me and luckily I managed to blag a space in a kennel with my managers dog. She loves going there because she is walked / played with all day. Weekends are more tricky, she either goes to my mums, OHs parents or comes and sits in my car and has wee breaks / a walk at lunch. She is left most evenings for an hour or possibly two. Managing her SA is difficult and I can see why others would hand a dog into / back to a rescue because of it.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (9 June 2012)

The thing that amuses me is rescues who say for large working breeds that you must be at home all the time and have lots of experience of guarding breeds but you mustnt actually have any dogs (and this is for a rescue dog that IS good with other dogs).

Now how many people who like particular breeds are going to not have one in their life.

It seems like the qualifier is also the disqualifier!

I would recommend the Mayhew home in North London, not as high profile as Battersea and while they have rules about rehoming to protect the dog, they are more sensibly applied.


----------



## Wiz201 (9 June 2012)

I don't understand how you can be at home all the time? Even if you have the luxury of not having to work even part time hours, you need to be out of the house at some point just to do simple errands and live!
I know of some people who even take their dog with them to work and leave it in the car. Somehow I don't think security at my office car park would allow this, but some do. At least you can pop out at lunch time with the dog to destress and get away from it for an hour.


----------



## competitiondiva (9 June 2012)

Agree with others, fence an area which is the area that the dog would have access to unattended, therefore is secure, then the rest of the large garden can be used when you are in the company of the dog.  I know 2 people who've done this with no problem.  Otherwise I can see why they would turn you down, until the dog knows you and where it can and can't go, in a large unsecure area, it could well end up on the run......

I feel for you on the fulltime work issue, unfortunately puppies cannot hold their bladders for a full day so can see why any rescue would have this as a barrier for pups, but older dogs can so if the dog matches the prospective owner/adopter, then there should be flexibility.


----------



## competitiondiva (9 June 2012)

Wiz201 said:



			I don't understand how you can be at home all the time? Even if you have the luxury of not having to work even part time hours, you need to be out of the house at some point just to do simple errands and live!
I know of some people who even take their dog with them to work and leave it in the car. Somehow I don't think security at my office car park would allow this, but some do. At least you can pop out at lunch time with the dog to destress and get away from it for an hour.
		
Click to expand...

Would never advise this during summer......... (unless you have a set up where the boot is left completely open)????


----------



## Wiz201 (9 June 2012)

Yeah, the person concerned did leave the boot open. As I've said, its something I'll never try anyway as I don't think security guards at my office would like it.


----------



## maggie123 (9 June 2012)

Shame you don't like greyhounds, the rescue centres round here for them are very flexible about homes. Whenever I go pick up my parents dog from the kennels after a holiday they try and convince me to take one of my own home, even though I rent a small flat without a garden and (shock horror) work for a living. One lady I spoke to there had three in a studio flat! I think their view is a loving home is better than staying in the kennels, and the quicker they get them rehomed the more dogs they can save.


----------



## competitiondiva (9 June 2012)

maggie123 said:



			Shame you don't like greyhounds, the rescue centres round here for them are very flexible about homes. Whenever I go pick up my parents dog from the kennels after a holiday they try and convince me to take one of my own home, even though I rent a small flat without a garden and (shock horror) work for a living. One lady I spoke to there had three in a studio flat! I think their view is a loving home is better than staying in the kennels, and the quicker they get them rehomed the more dogs they can save.
		
Click to expand...

Although in fairness from what I've been told by greyhound rescue, the dogs are such 'lap' dogs that working owners, apartments etc isn't an issue so the criteria for such dogs is easier to meet than other breeds/types etc!


----------



## maggie123 (9 June 2012)

True - they're great city dogs and real sofa lovers. However the RSPCA etc wouldn't let me have a greyhound despite their lazy hound ways!


----------



## vieshot (10 June 2012)

Its a difficult one. I can understand the need to home check etc but in the the words of captain barbosa, they should be more guide lines than actual rules. 

I picked up a rescue in Ireland. No questions asked about what I was intending to do with it. No further checks at all. Pay the money and take the dog. Its the other end of the spectrum. I would much rather it be how it is in UK now, having no checks at all could just end up with the dog being in a worse place than it was to begin with.


----------



## Mocha (10 June 2012)

vieshot said:



			Its a difficult one. I can understand the need to home check etc but in the the words of captain barbosa, they should be more guide lines than actual rules. 

I picked up a rescue in Ireland. No questions asked about what I was intending to do with it. No further checks at all. Pay the money and take the dog. Its the other end of the spectrum. I would much rather it be how it is in UK now, having no checks at all could just end up with the dog being in a worse place than it was to begin with.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.

I don't know why people complain about rescue centre policy - its simple, if you don't agree, get a rescue dog from somewhere else, the pounds are full of them, there are hundreds of dogs and puppies advertised here free to good homes every day. 

The ISPCA here generally as a rule, will not take dogs in unless they have come from a welfare/cruelty background - they are trying to prevent the future of the animals welfare from being compromised again. Many of the dogs will have behavioural issues as a result of their poor treatment, and simply wold not cope, or could be destructive if keep in an unsuitable environment.

I work for a private vet clinic, we are not a charity but we never turn away a stray or welfare case, many people surrender dogs to us as the ISPCA will not take them, and the only other option is the pound. 

We try and rehome these dogs and cats, but we do not have the resources to do homechecks or any of that sort of thing and neither would the pound, the only other alternative. We don't charge a fee, as we are simply just trying to place unwanted dogs in suitbale homes. 

So many people lie, so many people have unreasonable expectations, and a large number of people actually bring the dogs back after a period of time. No matter how nice they seem at the time, you cannot trust them. 

For example;
Very nice genuine man rehomed a 6month old border terrier. He did all the right things, came back with the dog regularly, had her spayed, vaccinated, kept her in good health. She was a happy well adjusted dog with no problems. 8 months later, he came to us in tears and surrendered her on the basis that his work schedule had changed, and he could not leave her at home with his elderly father all day. He paid a large donation because he felt guilty. We rehomed the dog within a day. 

About a month later he came back to us, looking to rehome another dog, he said his father missed the company, and he wanted an older dog, quieter etc that could be left at home with him. We refused to rehome a dog to him. 

A week later, he arrived into the clinic with two dogs, which he have 'rescued' down the country from a 'small rescue'  (ie; one that would operate in a similar manner to us, presumably, no homechecks etc) the dogs were neutered and vaccinated and he was told the had suitable temperaments for his 'needs' He paid a fee for them. A westie and another older mongrel. They were both quite old, and not in good health, overweight, dental issues that needed treatment, the westie had skin issues etc etc

A week later he was back, the westie had bitten his father and he wanted to surrender it to us! We put the dog down.

Welfare guidelines try to prevent this, had the dog been placed in a suitable home, the outcome could have been different. 

_____

Just last week, a man surrendered a JRT to us that he rehomed last year as a puppy (from us) it was over a year now, we took the dog back. He was here for a few days, and he had a number of behaviour problems, he humped everything and everybody, was seriously aggressive with other dogs, marked everywhere and wasn't housetrained. He would come in from the yard and soil in his kennel almost immediately. Had he been neutered, he probably would not have had most of those issues. He will now be extremely difficult to rehome as most of it learned behaviour.

Welfare guidelines prevent this, and many other common factors which result in these dogs being abandonned. We get it all the time, he's wrecking my house, my girlfriend says he has to go. My neighbours are complaining and I'll be evicted. I'm moving. I got a new job and he can't stay home alone. He got out and attacked my neighbours dog. The list goes on and on. None of these people hold themselves responsible and come back again and again looking for dogs that 'fit their lifestyle'.

Respectable rescue operations are only doing what they can to prevent these dogs from going through the revolving door of welfare. 

We do cost price work for some local small animal rescue operations who do not have the same rules and guidelines as bigger operations as the ISPCA. 

They do all the 'right' things in respect to rehoming the dogs, in a similar way as the ISPCA... however... We receive a large number of dogs that have come straight from a puppy farm. Most of the dogs are bitches between the age of 6 and 10, who have serious behavioural and welfare issues, absolutely no socialisation, nervous aggression, they come in filthy with mange, raw hairless paws from standing in their own filth all day or being exposed to harsh disinfectants. They have suffered years of this abuse. 

The rescue have admitted to the fact that they are given these dogs at a secret meeting place by the proprietor of the puppy farm... but they don't tell people looking to rehome them this... why? Oh if word got out, the guy who gives them the dogs would never contact them again for fear of prosecution.They'll never 'save' another dog.

Its a disgusting practice, they are fueling the trade by providing an outlet for these animals. They are not saving them, just freeing up space for more dogs to be treated in this manner.


----------



## Dobiegirl (10 June 2012)

Mocha thats a very good post and one I agree with, as you and Cayla have said people lie and the dog is the one to suffer. 

I would far rather a dog stayed in rescue than being returned and rehomed constantly, if someone cant  afford to supply the dogs needs than perhaps they cant afford a dog.

The rescue you speak of sounds very much like a big  well known rescue and I have been very uncomfortable about the relationship between them and the puppy farmers.

As others have said there should be more flexibility within the bigger rescues as there is in breed rescues. When I adopted my 2 Dobes I had a prior home visit and the lady walked my garden which is fenced and said some rescues want 6ft fences but it was her experience if a dog wanted to get out it would. She did leave me with a few suggestions which I implemented but she never checked and shortly after I collected my 2 Dobes.


----------

